
Show HN: Drop.lol – user-friendly peer to peer file sharing in a web app - matsz
https://drop.lol
======
adreamingsoul
Nice!

It's a bit frustrating that the native behavior of the browser back-button is
being prevented.

~~~
matsz
It isn't intentional, exists only as a side effect.

Thank you for your feedback and I will fix it soon.

------
matsz
The README on GitHub contains more information about the project:
[https://github.com/mat-sz/filedrop-web](https://github.com/mat-sz/filedrop-
web)

If you have any other questions let me know and I'll add them to the FAQ.

